# Festool Midi or Mini?



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Which model would you get to take to most jobs? I will park the CT26 at home for cabinet jobs


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Midi is what goes in & out with us...no regrets


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Midi


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd go with a Schmidt Box, you could easily attach a hose and hepa filter on that baby.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Which model would you get to take to most jobs? I will park the CT26 at home for cabinet jobs


26 getting cumbersome?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

26 is a little large to be a constant mobile companion. Pound for pound, midi is best.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It depends on what you were using it for. Sanding millwork, and doors you should be fine with the mini. I love that little guy, he follows me everywhere. 

Dust used to do that....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> It depends on what you were using it for. Sanding millwork, and doors you should be fine with the mini. I love that little guy, he follows me everywhere.
> 
> Dust used to do that....


I like the mini but it fills up fast. Thing is, mini and midi are pretty much on the same chassis and footprint, but midi holds about 50% more.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> 26 getting cumbersome?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Not at all! I just like the extractor/sander set-up so much, I can see using one on just about every job.

I want to downsize a bit for fully occupied houses.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I like the mini but it fills up fast. Thing is, mini and midi are pretty much on the same chassis and footprint, but midi holds about 50% more.


I think the Midi is only 2" taller than the Mini. Otherwise, they are identical in size. I answered my own question last night after doing a bit of reading.


----------

